# RAdioheadlove



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

everyone needs to let tha mighty magick of radiohead take them over right now.
http://media.imeem.com/m/OrkTng2kN6/aus=false/
http://media.imeem.com/m/ZRbqE9yt5s/aus=false/

these songs describe so much of me and my DP
Im gettin tha lyrics 'for a minute there i lost myself' tattooed on the back of my neck.
crazy shit is that i decided that before any of this even happened 
FOR A MINUTE THERE being key


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

wow. haha

How to disappear completely::
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZq_jeYs ... re=related

Karma Police::


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I like the new album In Rainbows









Im not sure its going to cheer me up but its still good


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I love radiohead but listening to them will never be the same again ,after my ex boyfreind who was shitzophrenic.........thought that they had riped him off,were stalking him ,wanted to kill him...etc etc etc...


----------

